# misfires under boost



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

Just changed my plugs and had the ignition coil inspection/replacement recall done. I have stage 2 uni and supporting mods, but under boost above 10psi I have misfires. Before I changed the plugs/coils I had the same issue... what could be causing this? I have no CEL and it idles perfect


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

What are your plugs gapped at?


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

I didn't gap these. I usually get nkg bkr7e's but they didn't have them today so I just tried some cheaper autolites. The car has the exact same problem with both plugs... It was fine since the last time I changed the plugs a few months ago up until a couple weeks ago


----------



## JustinHall112 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hows the car idle? Im guessing it has something to do with the plugs or coils. But it also sounds like it could be the maf.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

it idles perfectly, but I do have another MAF that I could try 

I brought it to a dealer for the recall and they obviously didn't change any of the coils. I expected brand new coils to be in there but I guess they just inspected them and assumed they were fine? It was clearly the same coilpacks I've had for a while


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

msuzuki126 said:


> I didn't gap these. I usually get nkg bkr7e's but they didn't have them today so I just tried some cheaper autolites. The car has the exact same problem with both plugs... It was fine since the last time I changed the plugs a few months ago up until a couple weeks ago


 Even if you didn't gap them, the plugs are gapped. Really, you didn't even check them? If the gap is too wide, you'll lose spark under boost because the denser air takes a higher voltage to ionize so the spark can jump across.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

BassNotes said:


> Even if you didn't gap them, the plugs are gapped. Really, you didn't even check them? If the gap is too wide, you'll lose spark under boost because the denser air takes a higher voltage to ionize so the spark can jump across.


 I know they're gapped, but I dont have a gapper so I'm not sure how much they are. It starts misfiring at the same psi as before I changed the plugs. I just feel like its one of the coil packs because none of them were changed.. only "inspected"


----------



## dirosama (Oct 20, 2008)

Go to autozone and buy a plug gapper! They are 99 cents for the stupid round one and gap your plugs to .028 I can guarantee that is your problem.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

msuzuki126 said:


> I know they're gapped, but I dont have a gapper so I'm not sure how much they are. It starts misfiring at the same psi as before I changed the plugs. I just feel like its one of the coil packs because none of them were changed.. only "inspected"


 :screwy:


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

alright. I'll take your guys word for it. I just dont understand how it would start happening after 20k miles and it be a gap issue


----------



## yrodin (Jul 27, 2009)

Those plugs come tapped at .032, re gap them to .028. See if that helps.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

ok so I gapped the plugs to .028 and its still happening. At 15psi it starts sputtering/popping and then goes into limp mode. 

my friend has a generic scanner, no codes came up and it said no misfires


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

also disconnected the MAF and the same issue is occurring


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

bump :sly:


----------



## Brah (Mar 5, 2007)

boost leak. start tracing at the charger pipe, pancake pipe, intercooler, etc...


----------



## xsrfs (Jan 30, 2007)

in my opinion i would say MAF. same problem happened to me 

did you vagcom it? get the maf reading at idle, higher revs no load, and under load during acceleration


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

well I disconnected the MAF and drove it and the same issue happened so I assume that wouldnt be the problem? 

going to check for boost leaks now


----------



## dirosama (Oct 20, 2008)

Are you running extremely rich or lean?


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

not sure. how could I tell?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

change your coilpacks:thumbup: maybe hey did a "visual inspection" lol


----------



## dirosama (Oct 20, 2008)

msuzuki126 said:


> not sure. how could I tell?


 You should be able to smell if you are running rich. What did your plugs look like when you changed them? Were they white? If they were then you are running lean


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> change your coilpacks:thumbup: maybe hey did a "visual inspection" lol


 I honestly think you're right, I'll try to get some new ones 



dirosama said:


> You should be able to smell if you are running rich. What did your plugs look like when you changed them? Were they white? If they were then you are running lean


 doesnt smell rich, and the old plugs look fine to me. 

its weird. I'll go full throttle and it goes to 15 psi and holds there, but it sputters and won't go to full boost


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Ignition and rich-running misfires tend to stink, like sulfur or rotten eggs, because of unburned fuel dumping into the exhaust. 

Lean-running misfires are not so distinctive in smell.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

so what would running rich tell me? That one of the coils isn't firing correctly and not burning up the fuel? 

I switched a coil out with one I had laying around today and the boost hit 17psi rather than 15psi that was happening, but still the same problem


----------



## Downeywu (Apr 27, 2005)

usually when i had coil problems....i end up replacing them all or atleast 2


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

Downeywu said:


> usually when i had coil problems....i end up replacing them all or atleast 2


 I would if I had four new ones, going to try that monday


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, if you don't usually gap the plugs, and believe they are ok, it could indicate that you might not know enough about plugs. 
But, I think you could have a boost leak as well. I got this a while back. 
Car was slow, and would backfire and all under boost.


----------



## xsrfs (Jan 30, 2007)

honestly I say just find someone proficient with a vagcom. There you can tell if the coil packs work or not, if its running rich or not, your MAF readings..... otherwise you'll just be pulling stuff out and swapping around until you find it....or don't find it and give up


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

new coils fixed it, thanks guys. wish VW would have done their job :screwy:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

msuzuki126 said:


> new coils fixed it, thanks guys. wish VW would have done their job :screwy:


 :thumbup:


----------



## warehimer33 (Nov 27, 2010)

Is there really a recall for the coilpacks because I called VW because my 2000 Jetta is misfiring and I think its the coils, but they told me they didn't see any recalls except for hazard lights and a brake light switch.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

warehimer33 said:


> Is there really a recall for the coilpacks because I called VW because my 2000 Jetta is misfiring and I think its the coils, but they told me they didn't see any recalls except for hazard lights and a brake light switch.


 there definately is a coil pack recall out, but not for your car. i think its only for the aww/awp push down coil packs. you should have an awd motor w/ bolt down coilpacks. but either way get new coil packs and your probs will most likely be resolved


----------



## warehimer33 (Nov 27, 2010)

alright. Do you happen to know what kind of stock turbo is on the 2000 AWD 1.8t?


----------



## scousa (Aug 16, 2007)

i have a 2000 gti with the bolt down coil packs (awd) and i went in for the recall some years ago now. The day my car sounded like a subaru. Anyhoo, i think you are probably well beyond the extended warranty period that vw offered.


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

if ur going into limp mode... this happened to me when i had a bad front o2 sensor.


----------



## aphsht (Dec 21, 2009)

msuzuki126 said:


> new coils fixed it, thanks guys. wish VW would have done their job :screwy:


 Freakin weird that it never threw a code or CEL.


----------

